
Show HN: Auto-Scroll News Ticker for the Second Screen - crazygorilla
http://www.uptopnews.com/
======
mikece
This idea immediately makes me think of Tweetdeck which __sounds __neat until
you 're working on something and are constantly distracted with new items
popping into the comment stream. Maybe I'm just getting old but I would prefer
a good weekly summary of the news: allow plenty of time for meaningless
ephemera to be filtered out and just tell me what happened that's relevant.
While technology moves fast, even JavaScript doesn't move so fast that
checking in weekly will leave you hopelessly behind.

~~~
crazygorilla
Initially I tried to get the users to summarize articles, users can actually
send their own summaries on every article already (when you click on +more on
the card). It would start with a robot summary and people would correct it or
extend important points to it. But that only works if I have users :) And then
a weekly summary would be easy to achieve.

~~~
wishrider
I like the idea of user curated summaries much more, the scrolling is a bit
distracting. Short news articles are surely attractive, if they are summarized
by the community and the community checks if the summary is unbiased I might
use that.

~~~
crazygorilla
Bias and long articles are the reason I added the summaries, I think if a
summary extracts the most important points the bias and the fluff around it
could get removed. Maybe this solves the bias problem.

